# Fort Joe's chicken Microtel upgrade



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

Just finished making and installing 3 new apartments at the don't drop dead inn.
Satellite and mini bar will go in later next week.
The paint crew is due at any time.

New balance beams (Top ones) and new carpet.

I keep a spotlight in the coop for Karaoke night. These birds know how to party!

Pretty soon the bepper crowd is gonna realize they all won't fit in the doghouse anymore, and will have to move into the motel.

The box on the right was the first one. It's actually a shelving cubical out a big truck.


----------

